# When we say Responsible Breeder



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow looks like a wonderful breeder!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

That's great! My breeder also had something equivalent to a wobble board in the "puppy play pen" area. My pup amazed our trainer with his willingness to stand and sit on the wobble board in class. It makes a big difference when they get these experiences early.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Apparition Poodles is the kennel of a PF member CharismaticMillie (not to active recently, but one of the earliest to join).


----------



## Nigel (Nov 24, 2009)

I found this breeder a few days ago and am seriously interested in getting a puppy from her.
Love watching the video's on FB.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Yep, she's done things right, straight from the beginning. Great breeder, very knowledgeable and determined person!

I'm the one who came up with that kennel name, many years ago, on another poodle board we were on, when she was looking for suggestions. Very proud that she liked it!


----------

